# Seeking responsible breeder in Dallas TX



## abkadefkey (Sep 27, 2005)

I am relativley new to this site but have been searching for a Maltese for a little over a year. I have found tons of peole who would willingly sell to me, no questions asked. But I am not willing to support puppy mills or backyard breeders. Unfortunately, that's all I seem to be able to find. Does anyone know a reputable breeder in my area?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The American Maltese Association has several Texas breeders on their list of recomended breeders here:

http://www.americanmaltese.org/

And, of course, Rhapsody Maltese is in Texas.

http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/


----------

